# Volle Grafikpracht...



## Schmavid (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal die Hilfe der hardwarekompetenten Forenuser, welche sich beim erblicken eines Threads zum Thema WAR Systempotimierung noch nicht spontan eine Gabel durchs Herz jagen wollen...;- )

Noch ein kleines Vorwort: Ich bin in Sachen Hardware und PC´s absolut unbewandert. Der typische Anwender halt, der gerne surft und zockt, sich aber ansonsten kaum mit der Materie beschäftigt.

Bin jetzt seit gut einer Woche am WAR suchten und das Spiel ist für mich als Casual perfekt geeignet. Allerdings ist mein System nicht mehr das neueste:

AMD 64 4000 San Diego
GeForce 7800 GT
2 Gig Ram
Windows XP SP2

Nach dem Ändern der settings.xml, dem Draufhauen vom Buffthrottle-Addon (oder wie dat Ding heißt) und der Treiberaktualisierung läuft das Spiel auch einigermaßen flüssig. Ich bin in Sachen Optik aber aüßerst gierig und möchte daher aufrüsten, um das Spiel auf vollen Details genießen zu können.

*Mein Ziel ist es, das Spiel mit möglichst geringem finanziellen Aufwand auf vollen Details flüssig spielen zu können.*

Daher habe ich mir gedanklich zwei Systeme zusammengebaut und möchte von Euch gerne wissen zu welchem der beiden Ihr mir raten würdet, um WAR flüssig und auf vollen Details zocken zu können...

Variante 1 (günstiger und daher mein Favourit ;-):

AMD X2 6000
HIS HD 3870 IceQ 3 GDDR3 512MB HDMI Dual-DVI/TV-out
MSI K9N2SGM-FIH, Sockel AM2, mATX, PCIe

Variante 2 (leistungsstärker und leider auch teurer):

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
HIS HD 4850 IceQ4, GDDR3 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCIe
ASUS P5K SE/EPU, Sockel 775, ATX

Die anderen Komponenten habe ich mal vernachlässigt, da diese preislich nicht so ins Gewicht fallen...falls was nicht passt oder Ihr bessere/günstigere Systeme empfehlen könnt gerne...oO

Also wat sagen die Fachmänner/-frauen:

Reicht Variante 1 um bei vollen Details auf gute FPS zu kommen oder lieber doch Variante 2? 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## warhammerfanboy (2. Oktober 2008)

hab eine Variante 3 für dich und zwar dies hier damit kannst du es sehr flüssig spielen

# ntel Core2 Extreme QX9650
(@ bis zu 4x 4.00GHz - QX99)
# 2x ATI Radeon HD4870
(2x 512MB GDDR-5, XFIRE)
# 8GB CORSAIR XMS3 DDR3
(2X TWIN3X4096-12800C9 G)
# 4x 500GB Samsung HD502IJ
(S-ATA II, 7.200 U/min.)
# BluRay Writer LG GGW-H20L
(DVD Brenner & HD-DVD ROM)
# GIGABYTE GA-X48T-DQ6
(S-775, X48 Chipsatz)


----------



## Nocitu (2. Oktober 2008)

Eindeutig Variante 2.. 

der prozesser is quasi standard und dual core für spiele perfekt.. ausserdem ist intel amd voraus und du kannst den 8400 locker auf 4Ghz übertakten ohne mehr Kühlung zu brauchen.
Graka mindestens die 4850 die von der leistung her einiges hermacht.. 
ASUS P5K auch ein Top Board obwohl ich eher mehr der Gigabyte fan bin (EP45-DS3, nimms L des is am günstigsten)

http://www.sysprofile.de/id73473 ~880 Euro (Österreichischer Preis, also zieh noch a bisserl was ab für Deutschland)

Deine Graka hat aber eh 512MB.. die kannst eigentlich behalten.. 
Und 4GB Ram würd ich dir noch empfehlen

@mein Vorposter
er sucht eine günstige Variante und keinen um 2000 Euro ..


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (2. Oktober 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> hab eine Variante 3 für dich und zwar dies hier damit kannst du es sehr flüssig spielen
> 
> # ntel Core2 Extreme QX9650
> (@ bis zu 4x 4.00GHz - QX99)
> ...



Hat der TE nicht von geringem finanziellen Aufwand gesprochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wofür braucht man zum flüssig spielen einen BluRay Brenner, kannst du mir das bitte erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfgar (2. Oktober 2008)

Variante 4 : wie schon oft jetzt im Forum geschrieben Neusten 178..... Treiber ziehen und dann bei der NVidia Systhemsteuerung Anti aliasing auf 8 x und anisotrphe filterung auf 16 x stellen Tribble buffer einschalten und Spielen ;O)
Ich dachte nicht das das funzt aber tatsache einwandfrei keine Lags mehr und das spiel sieh sau geil aus ;O)


----------



## imperialo (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

habe festgestellt das für WAR vor allem eine schnelle SATA von Vorteil ist, Prozessor scheint nicht ganz so wichtig zu sein (bei mir kaum Auslastung mit einem X2) - aber Speicher so viel wie geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Graka kannst du denke ich ne Mainstream nehmen.. sollten alle für aktuelle Spiele geeignet sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venkman (2. Oktober 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> hab eine Variante 3 für dich und zwar dies hier damit kannst du es sehr flüssig spielen
> 
> # ntel Core2 Extreme QX9650
> (@ bis zu 4x 4.00GHz - QX99)
> ...




1. Thread nicht verstanden
2. Quad ist Quatsch!
3. SLI siehe 2.

Habe fertig


----------



## Garzgull (2. Oktober 2008)

Ati ist schrott nimm NVIDIA 9800GT is besser stabiler und wird nich so heiss
ich sag ma mein System nur zum vergleich 
Intel Core2Duo 4500 2x2,2Ghz 
2GB DDR2 RAM
250GB Seagate
2x8800GS ALFA DOG edition 680MHz Core
ASUS P5N-E SLI
550W NT

alles hat mir vor 1 Jahr so um 470€ gekostet war alles neu


----------



## Kyddo (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir vor kurzen auch ein neues System geholt für WAR.
Ausgaben 850€, da zu muss ich sagen hab halt Mainborad, CPU, Netzteil, 2x HDD, Grafikkarte, Vista Home Premium 64Bit, Arbeitsspeicher geholt.

IntelCore2 Quad Q6600 4x2,4GHz     ~140€
Gigabyte Mainboard EP35 DS4   (normal bis zu 1333 FSB nutzbar, OC bis 1600FS ~100€
Nvidia 9800GTX+ 765M von XFX ( gibt sogar Assissans Creed als Game dazu! Beim kauf der Grafikkarte eher die 775M holen, läuft 30Mhz schneller so im dreh )    ~175€
2x2GB 1066 CL5 von Mushkin   ~65€
2x SATA II je 160GB 16MB Cache im Raid 0 von WesternDigital (hier wichtig für Raid 0, lieber 5€ mehr ausgeben und die 1ABYS Platten kaufen, sind auch als 24/7 Festplatten bekannt. Laufen fast ein leben lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)    ~2x40€
520W Corsair Netzteil (HX520W)     ~80€

Windows Vista 64Bit      ~70€


Ab 4GB Ram würd ich 64Bit version empfehlen, egal ob XP oder Vista.
Zum Mainborad sei gesagt, das ist für CrossFire geeignet nicht für SLI, also alle die SLI oder CrossFire später machen wollen, sollten anderes Mainboard oder Grafikkarte wählen.
Je nach dem wo ihr bestellt schwanken natürlich die Preise. Wer manches davon schon hat, kommt natürlich deutliche unter den 850€ an. Ich musste mein Desktop leider mal Grund erneuern, da ich vorher auf mein Dell M1710 XPS Laptop gespielt habe. Es ging aber war bei 1920x1200 mit rucklern verbunden.

Nun kann ich auf meinem HD TV42'' mit 1920x1080 in vollen Details flüssig spielen.
Ich werd später mir noch mal 2x2GB Ram nachrüstuen, aber ist jetzt noch nicht so relevant da WAR nur max 2GB nutzt.


Hat mit mein neuen System noch keine Abstürze oder Performenc bedingte disconnects, mit meinem Laptop war das eher regelmäßig.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Oh Leute , was habt ihr hier verloren? Wieso postet ihr solchen Schwachsinn..?! Wenn ich schon lese : 
*
Ati ist schrott nimm NVIDIA 9800GT is besser stabiler und wird nich so heiss*

könnt ich schon wieder im Dreieck springen... :

*Der 600&#8364;-PC*

Prozessor:
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ (boxed)

Prozessorkühler:
Arctic Freezer64 Pro

Gehäuse:
Coolermaster Centurion534 schwarz

Netzteil:
Be quiet! Straight Power 450W

Mainboard:
ASUS M3A78-EMH

Grafikkarte:
HIS HD4850 IceQ4

Arbeitsspeicher:
4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 CL4

Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 640GB

Laufwerk:
Samsung LH-223Q schwarz


oder natürlich :

*Der 700&#8364;-PC
*
Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Prozessorkühler:
Scythe Mugen

Gehäuse:
Aerocool l-Curve+

Netzteil:
Corsair VX550W

Mainboard:
Asus P5Q Pro

Grafikkarte:
HIS HD 4850 IceQ4

Arbeitsspeicher:
4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 CL4
Festplatte:

Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB

Laufwerk:
Samsung LH-223Q bare schwarz


Schau einfach mal hier rein :  Klick mich! 


Oder schreib hier rein wieviel du ausgeben möchtest , einige KOMPETENTE Leute werden sich sicher noch melden._


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2008)

Standardkühler reicht in der Regel.

Ausserdem versteh ich nicht, wieso manche Leute immernoch Raid0 empfehlen... wenn da ne Platte ausfällt hast du genau 0 brauchbare Daten. (Es sei denn, man hat irgendwo ein Backup).


----------



## Kyddo (2. Oktober 2008)

> Ausserdem versteh ich nicht, wieso manche Leute immernoch Raid0 empfehlen... wenn da ne Platte ausfällt hast du genau 0 brauchbare Daten. (Es sei denn, man hat irgendwo ein Backup).



Weil man statt 80MB/s auf 150MB/s Lese & Schreibrate kommt ! Leider wird die Zugriffszeit um ~3ms höher, die merkt man aber kaum. Dafür merkt man aber das viele sachen schneller laden, entpacken etc.
Und wie gesagt bei WD 24/7 PLatten ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Außerdem kann auch eine 640GB platte ausfallen ... hast genau so wenig daten mehr.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2008)

Kyddo schrieb:


> Weil man statt 80MB/s auf 150MB/s Lese & Schreibrate kommt ! Leider wird die Zugriffszeit um ~3ms höher, die merkt man aber kaum. Dafür merkt man aber das viele sachen schneller laden, entpacken etc.
> Und wie gesagt bei WD 24/7 PLatten ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Außerdem kann auch eine 640GB platte ausfallen ... hast genau so wenig daten mehr.



Weisst du, was ein RAID1 ist? :>



Desweiteren haben die 640er Platten von WD auch ne Schreib/Leserate von ~110mb/s. Und das ohne Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (2. Oktober 2008)

Konfig 1 reicht aus , solang du nur WAR und WoW zockst. Ich würde Konfig 2 nehmen ;>


----------



## HeaD87 (2. Oktober 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> hab eine Variante 3 für dich und zwar dies hier damit kannst du es sehr flüssig spielen
> 
> # ntel Core2 Extreme QX9650
> (@ bis zu 4x 4.00GHz - QX99)
> ...


rofl
abgesehen davon das der threadersteller sicher nicht soviel geld hat ist die zusammenstellung nen totaler krampf

@TE
nimm deine 2. config


----------



## Kyddo (2. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Weisst du, was ein RAID1 ist? :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat den Raid1 mit 0 jetzt zu tun, ich mein nicht Mirror sondern Striping !

Und wenn du ne 110MB/s hast hast im raid0 200MB/s+. Ich wollt mit 80MB/s das nicht verallgemeinern sondern legentlich sagen das man dadurch 95% an performanc gewinnt von der Lese und schreib geschwindigkeit.

Außerdem werden große platten ab 600GB und aufwärts recht langsam um so voller sie sind.

Wie wärs wenn du erstmal selber erfahrung sammelst mit raid einstellungen, statt gleich zu sagen Raid 0 Systeme schrott sind. 

HDDs von WD haben eine hohe lebensdauer, da ist es normal das ne Festplatte 10jahre auch mal geht.
Kann nur jedem empfehlen Raid0 zu nutzen der auf schnelligkeit setzt! Voraussetzung natürlich das er sich keine billig platten holt, von seagate etc. Für nen otto normal verbraucher ist RAID nicht relevant.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2008)

Kyddo schrieb:


> Was hat den Raid1 mit 0 jetzt zu tun, ich mein nicht Mirror sondern Striping !


Weisst du was die 0 bei Raid0 bedeutet? Wenn eine Platte ausfällt, hast du 0 Daten übrig.
Raid1 hat ca. dieselbe Geschwindigkeit, aber da hast wenigstens ne gewisse Ausfallsicherung.




Kyddo schrieb:


> Und wenn du ne 110MB/s hast hast im raid0 200MB/s+. Ich wollt mit 80MB/s das nicht verallgemeinern sondern legentlich sagen das man dadurch 95% an performanc gewinnt von der Lese und schreib geschwindigkeit.


Im Prinzip ja, aber: Wo merkst du das? Der Durchschnittspieler merkt das höchstens bei den Ladezeiten, die je nach Spiel eh schon gering sind oder kaum ins Gewicht fallen.




Kyddo schrieb:


> Außerdem werden große platten ab 600GB und aufwärts recht langsam um so voller sie sind.


Hat aber grad nix mit unserm Thema zu tun *g*



Kyddo schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du erstmal selber erfahrung sammelst mit raid einstellungen, statt gleich zu sagen Raid 0 Systeme schrott sind.


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass sie Schrott sind. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass sie nicht immer brauchbar sind =)
Ich wollte bei meinem System auch mal ein Raid0 machen. Habs dann aber gelassen und die beiden Platten nun separat drin. 
Auf der ersten das System und die restlichen Partitionen. 
Die zweite Platte ist exakt gleich partitioniert und beinhaltet die Backupfiles der ersten Platte, welche ich in regelmässigen Abständen manuell erstelle (drivesnapshot.de).



Kyddo schrieb:


> HDDs von WD haben eine hohe lebensdauer, da ist es normal das ne Festplatte 10jahre auch mal geht.
> Kann nur jedem empfehlen Raid0 zu nutzen der auf schnelligkeit setzt! Voraussetzung natürlich das er sich keine billig platten holt, von seagate etc.


Ein gewisses Risiko ist immer da. Und durch Raid0 wird dieses Risiko sogar noch erhöht.



Kyddo schrieb:


> Für nen otto normal verbraucher ist RAID nicht relevant.


Na also, geht doch *g*


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> hab eine Variante 3 für dich und zwar dies hier damit kannst du es sehr flüssig spielen
> 
> # ntel Core2 Extreme QX9650
> (@ bis zu 4x 4.00GHz - QX99)
> ...



Wer sich einen QX kauft, hat zuviel Geld

Zum Raid 0: Hatte ich selber mal am laufen und ist eine schöne Sache. Jedoch birgt es natürlich Risiken. Mir persönlich war es früher zum Beispiel egal. Ein kompletter Datenverlust wäre für mich völlig belanglos gewesen und lediglich mit Arbeit verbunden gewesen. Aber muss jeder selber wissen. 

Zu den Mainstream-Karten und War: Die reichen für höchste Detailstufen definitv nicht im RVR. Ein Kumpel hat eine 9600 GT und wird mit der absolut nicht glücklich in War. Auch eine ATI 3870 hat nicht genug Dampf. In großen Massenschlachten knickt mir sogar in höchster Detailstufe meine 8800 GTS G92 ein.

Das War nicht viel Grafikpower braucht, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Im PVE mag das zutreffen, aber wenn du erstmal 80+ Leute auf dem Screen hast, dann ist es nicht schwer zu erraten, wer in diesem Moment wenn auch noch alle zum casten anfangen mächtig ins Schwitzen kommt.

@TE: Zweite Variante!


----------



## Kyddo (3. Oktober 2008)

> Weisst du was die 0 bei Raid0 bedeutet? Wenn eine Platte ausfällt, hast du 0 Daten übrig.
> Raid1 hat ca. dieselbe Geschwindigkeit, aber da hast wenigstens ne gewisse Ausfallsicherung.



Oh man, also anscheind weißt du es nicht wie ein raidcontroler bei RAID 0 arbeitet. In dem Modus teilt er die ankommenden Daten in gleich große packete (je nach einstellung 64kb-128kb) und verteilt sie nach einander immer im wechsel an die im raid angebundenen festplatten!(können auch mehr als nur 2 sein! )
Raid 1 werden die Daten die ankommen an beide Festplatten geschickt und somit in echtzeit ein 1zu1 Image erstellt.

Raid 0 = 190%-195% geschwindigkeit
Raid 1 = 100% geschwindigkeit

Und ob man 2x250gb platte hat oder ne 500gb ... geht eine platte kaputt kannst egal bei welchem system deine daten vergessen. Nur im Raid 0 kannst die andere noch verwenden und brauchst nicht ne 500GB nach kaufen.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2008)

Kyddo schrieb:


> Oh man, also anscheind weißt du es nicht wie ein raidcontroler bei RAID 0 arbeitet. In dem Modus teilt er die ankommenden Daten in gleich große packete (je nach einstellung 64kb-128kb) und verteilt sie nach einander immer im wechsel an die im raid angebundenen festplatten!(können auch mehr als nur 2 sein! )
> Raid 1 werden die Daten die ankommen an beide Festplatten geschickt und somit in echtzeit ein 1zu1 Image erstellt.
> 
> Raid 0 = 190%-195% geschwindigkeit
> Raid 1 = 100% geschwindigkeit


Gut, hab ich mich halt bei der Geschwindigkeit geirrt.
Dachte, der könnte wenigstens auch mit ca. 190% Geschwindigkeit lesen. Wars halt Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



However... so toll ist der Performancewuchs auch nicht. (Jedenfalls was Games angeht.)
http://www.techwarelabs.com/articles/hardw...g/index_4.shtml




Kyddo schrieb:


> Und ob man 2x250gb platte hat oder ne 500gb ... geht eine platte kaputt kannst egal bei welchem system deine daten vergessen. Nur im Raid 0 kannst die andere noch verwenden und brauchst nicht ne 500GB nach kaufen.


Sorry, das ist Blödsinn. Wenn dir eine Platte bei Raid0 ausfällt, kannst du dir alle Daten, die du nicht irgendwo extern gesichert hast, ans Bein schmieren. Die sind nämlich weg. Da bringts dir wenig dass du ne Ersatzplatte nachkaufen kannst.  Bei RAID1 oder RAID5 (etc.) hast wenigstens noch ne Datensicherung.


Fazit: Wenn du irgend ein externes Backup hast, kannst ruhig RAID0 verwenden, ansonsten wäre RAID1 oder garkein RAID empfehlenswerter =)


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2008)

Absolut korrekt: Bei Raid 0 ist alles weg, wenn eine Platte abschmiert. Da die Daten nämlich im logischen Zusammenhang auf die zwei Platten verteilt werden. Daher kommt ja der Performance-Boost, er kann dann auf beide zugreifen.

Raid 1 ist in meinen Augen für Sicherheitsnarren aber auch Müll. Jeder schädigende Prozess, der Datenverlust mit sich bringen würde, wirkt sich augenblicklich auch auf die andere Platte aus. Ist ja nur gespiegelt.
Außerdem hat man bei zwei Festplatten faktisch von der Kapazität her nur eine zur Verfügung.


----------

